# Don't use .38 special in .357



## mt-in-mass

I was about to purchase a .357 today (Ruger GP141.. Blue black... nice machine!!!). When I was going over the details of the weapon with the store owner, I said "and of course I can use .38 special at the range". His response was "Don't, since the round is shorter it has to 'jump' to the barrel thus causing wear". Does anyone know if the guy was just trying to sell me 2 guns, a .357 and a .38 special, or does he have a good point? I looked through all other threads and could not find a similar question, so sorry if this has been asked before....


----------



## 2400

I've shot over 50K rounds of 38's in 357 Mag guns, they work just fine. The only thing I've had happen is some build up in the cylinder from shooting a bunch of 38's that needed to be cleaned out before I could chamber 357's.


----------



## mt-in-mass

tnx... It didnt sound right, but I am kinda new to the pistol end of the sport.


----------



## Revolver

He's full of crap. Large quantities of .38's have been put through .357's as long as they've been around.


----------



## Baldy

*.357/.38*

I have an old Colt that has about 40,000 or 50,000 rounds shot through it and about 40% of them were .38s. 2400 has it right about the carbon build up. Just take care of it and keep it clean and you will not have a problem. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## mt-in-mass

tnx again... Not sure where he got the info from... I should challenge him and see what he has for documentation on his claim... Also, it's nice to have a place to come and ask these questions. tnx to all.. Ahhhh Technology.. aint it grand???


----------



## rfawcs

That's baloney. Like 2400 said, the only thing that will happen is you'll have to scrub out the cylinder chambers after a while. They will have a crud build-up at the end of the chamber from the shorter .38 Special catridges and the longer .357 Magnum cartridges won't go in all the way.


----------



## OMSBH44

Sounds like a store clerk that is paid on commission. Sounds like he was
trying to take advantage of you. 

You can shoot .38 special ammo in .357 handguns just exactly like you
can shoot .44 special ammo in .44 mag handguns. You just have to clean
the chambers after a while before you shoot the longer cartridges.

In fact, since the special cartridges produce less pressure than the magnum
cartridges, shooting the special ammo is BETTER for your gun. Not the
other way around!

Find another dealer! Dump that one!


----------



## Wandering Man

2400 said:


> I've shot over 50K rounds of 38's in 357 Mag guns, they work just fine. The only thing I've had happen is some build up in the cylinder from shooting a bunch of 38's that needed to be cleaned out before I could chamber 357's.


2400,

Don't you clean out the cylinders everytime you clean the gun, anyway?

Or is there "extra special" cleaning that is needed periodically?

WM


----------



## tony pasley

He is so full of it he has Brown eyes. The only time I have seen any problem was with lead shaving off but with a tune-up it was cured.


----------



## Revolver

Wandering Man said:


> 2400,
> 
> Don't you clean out the cylinders everytime you clean the gun, anyway?
> 
> Or is there "extra special" cleaning that is needed periodically?
> 
> WM


When you shoot a good amount of .38's in a .357 chamber(during a session), more of the chamber gets fouled, making less room for the .357 cartridge and thus higher pressures. To ensure that doesn't happen you would do a quick wipe through the chambers to clear the chambers for the .357's.


----------



## Wandering Man

Revolver said:


> When you shoot a good amount of .38's in a .357 chamber(during a session), more of the chamber gets fouled, making less room for the .357 cartridge and thus higher pressures. To ensure that doesn't happen you would do a quick wipe through the chambers to clear the chambers for the .357's.


Thanks. I've shot a lot of .38s through my blackhawk, and seldom put .357s through it. But now that this has been brought to my attention, I have noticed that it is a little harder to cram that .357 into the cylinder sometimes.

WM


----------



## 2400

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks. I've shot a lot of .38s through my blackhawk, and seldom put .357s through it. But now that this has been brought to my attention, *I have noticed that it is a little harder to cram that .357 into the cylinder sometimes*.
> 
> WM


Never use force, get a bigger hammer. :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man

2400 said:


> Never use force, get a bigger hammer. :smt033


... :!: :smt107 BANG! :smt088

WM


----------



## Guzz

Aren't most .357 calibur revolvers catalogued by their manufactures as .38 special/.357?

I think most I have seen are marketed that way. How could a gun shop person selling guns not know this?

I know you have had your question answered already, but I want to tell you, I fire .38 special in my GP100 all the time for plinking because they cost less. I have never had any trouble.


----------



## madmag

> He's full of crap. Large quantities of .38's have been put through .357's as long as they've been around.


I agree. Sometimes direct answer is best. This gun store guy is so technically wrong it is not worth telling him his error. BTW, I have been shooting .38spl in .357 since the 1950's.....no problem yet!


----------



## mt-in-mass

After shoveling for about 2 hours today (Darn Nor'Easter... its spring for cryin out loud), I ordered my new Ruger GP141 (!!!!purchased in a neighboring town...Smile...!!!!).... Tnx again for all the feed back


----------



## Nastynewt

mt-in-mass said:


> I was about to purchase a .357 today (Ruger GP141.. Blue black... nice machine!!!). When I was going over the details of the weapon with the store owner, I said "and of course I can use .38 special at the range". His response was "Don't, since the round is shorter it has to 'jump' to the barrel thus causing wear". Does anyone know if the guy was just trying to sell me 2 guns, a .357 and a .38 special, or does he have a good point? I looked through all other threads and could not find a similar question, so sorry if this has been asked before....


Just tell the clerk you found a 357 mag at another store that is able to shoot 38Spl. Ive shoot 1,000's of 38's in my Python in the last 30 years


----------



## JJB

i actually shoot more .38spls in my model 27 too for the reason that i'm trying to baby it...... like they said the milder .38s espcecially as mild as i load em saves alot of wear an tear on a good revolver........i've never had any trouble with chambers or charge holes getting fouled up.............


----------



## Dreadnought

If I'm not mistaken, .357 mag. bullets have to travel a little bit until it encounters the barrel. Pretty much any rifle or pistol does not place the bullet in contact with the rifling lands.


----------

